# wer ist die schönste unter den 30 US Stars



## alexhoerath (15 Feb. 2011)

welcher Star unter den 29 gefällt euch am besten. Ihr könnt auch weitere angeben, wie Aniston, Jolie usw.

Ich hab Vorschaubilder hinzugefugt. die Reihenfolge ist 

*Anne Hathaway, Blake Lively, Claire Danes, 
Eliza Dushku, Elizabeth Mittchell, Emily Deschanel, 
Felicity Jones, Jayma Mays, Jennifer Hudson, 
Jennifer Love Hewitt, Jessalyn Gilsig, Keira Knightley, 
Kelly Clarkson, Keri Russell, Mariah Carey, 
Marley Shelton, Melissa Joan Hart, Minka Kelly, 
Mischa Barton, Morena Baccarin, Natalie Portman, 
Olivia Wilde, Penelope Cruz, Robin Wright Penn, 
Sarah Brightman, Stana Katic, 
Talulah Riley, Tamsin Egerton, Taylor Swift*


----------



## Cherubini (15 Feb. 2011)

Natalie Portman

Keira Knightley ist übrigens aus London/UK ...


----------



## Punisher (15 Feb. 2011)

Die wilde Olivia wäre meine Favoritin aus der begrenzten Auswahl


----------



## solefun (15 Feb. 2011)

Nathalie und Jennifer Lovely Hewitt


----------



## Nessuno (15 Feb. 2011)

1. Keira Knightley
2. Natalie Portman
3. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## begoodtonite (16 Feb. 2011)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## hotte se (18 Feb. 2011)

Alyssa Milano!!!!


----------



## UTux (18 Feb. 2011)

Mir gefallen 

1. Amanda Bynes
2. Michelle Trachtenberg
3. Alyssa Milano

noch am besten.


----------



## betzdorf (18 Feb. 2011)

Der schönste US-Star ist für mich Sarah Michelle Gellar!


----------



## Quick Nick (21 Feb. 2011)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## alexhoerath (4 Apr. 2011)

ich habe Olivia Wilde, Penelope Cruz und Claire Danes genommen


----------



## Stefan102 (4 Apr. 2011)

Natalie Portman - ist ja auch ganz klar in Führung ... wird dann mal höchste Zeit, dass sie endlich mal Celeb of the Month wird


----------



## alexhoerath (13 Apr. 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Natalie Portman - ist ja auch ganz klar in Führung ... wird dann mal höchste Zeit, dass sie endlich mal Celeb of the Month wird



naja klar in Führung sieht anders aus, den Olivia ist nur 1 Punkt hinter ihr und Keira ist gar Punktgleich. 

Aber Nat hätte es verdient auch mal Celeb of the Month zu sein. :thumbup:


----------



## Ncr7 (13 Apr. 2011)

Natalie Portman, Mariah Carey und Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## neman64 (13 Apr. 2011)

Naralie Portman


----------



## alexhoerath (3 Mai 2011)

wies aussieht ich Nat die Siegerin


----------



## collins (4 Mai 2011)

Kayle deFer aus `War at home`


----------



## alexhoerath (20 Mai 2011)

die letzten 6 Tage, Nat führt knapp vor Olivia und Keira


----------



## danielxD (20 Mai 2011)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Jennifer love Hewitt
3. ich find keine andere hübsche


----------



## MarkyMark (24 Mai 2011)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## alexhoerath (28 Mai 2011)

somit ist *Natalie Portman* die Siegerin.

Was mir auffällt ist das die ersten 4 - 5 alle Vegetarier sind. Bei Keira weiß ich es nicht, aber Natalie, Olivia, Anne sind es. Glaube Love Hewitt auch.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (11 Apr. 2013)

Also meine Top3:
1. Jennifer Hudson
2. Anne Hathaway
3. Mariah Carey,


----------

